# Point type?



## Paleo (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## kc65 (Mar 3, 2016)

thonotoosa looking...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2016)

I would call it an Appalachian Stemmed point, which is simply a regional Savannah River variant that was made from quartzite like that one. They are often narrower and ticker than the typical Savannah Rivers that are made from better material. Nice find!


----------



## Paleo (Mar 3, 2016)

I looked it up and now I think it is a Wills Cove.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 5, 2016)

Paleo said:


> I looked it up and now I think it is a Wills Cove.



Without knowning a general area(region) where it was found It's impossible to correctly type some points,espically a stemmer.I've never heard of a Wills Cove, looked it up and it said the Wills Cove area of distribution is southern Virginia and northern North Carolina


----------



## Paleo (Mar 6, 2016)

I typed it off an image search for Virginia point types. When I asked I thought it might be a more widely distributed type from the Atlantic Coast.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2016)

Look up "Appalachian Stemmed" and you will find your answer.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Mar 8, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Look up "Appalachian Stemmed" and you will find your answer.



Hillbilly is right on the money. I'd call that a Savannah River knife for sure. Real common to see them old Archaic knives chipped down more on one side than the other.


----------

